# DA Showcase Day One-



## Josep

Looks like Socal teams dominated day 1 - looks like only u15s played. 

I counted 8-3-1.  

That’s pretty impressive against the rest of the country.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Josep said:


> Looks like Socal teams dominated day 1 - looks like only u15s played.
> 
> I counted 8-3-1.
> 
> That’s pretty impressive against the rest of the country.


Can you post the link?


----------



## Josep

Kicker4Life said:


> Can you post the link?


Ussoccerda.com


----------



## Kicker4Life

Josep said:


> Ussoccerda.com


Yah....I got that far (lol). Haven’t been able to find the results and schedule within the site.


----------



## Lightning Red

Kicker4Life said:


> Yah....I got that far (lol). Haven’t been able to find the results and schedule within the site.


Go to the regular DA Schedules/Results page and input the date range for today. Look at SW U15.


----------



## Josep

You have to search by date.  It isn’t a user friendly site.  I couldn’t see any other games besides u15 but Socal, and NorCal represented well by the looks of it.  

I could be using it wrong.


----------



## pewpew

Ok. I was a bit bored at work and had some down time. Here's what I came up with for Day 1
Our local club/their current rank in the West Conference/Southwest Division vs their opponent and their current rank and their conference/division. U-15 Girls
In no particular order:
Beach (3rd)  4-1 vs Cincinnati DA (3rd Central/Mid-America Central Div)
LAPFC (12th) 5-4 vs Solar SC (2nd Central/Frontier Central Div)
Albion (9th) 1-2 vs PSV Union FC (8th West/Northwest Div)
Pats (11th) 1-1 vs CA Thorns FC (5th West/Northwest Div)
Surf (5th) 3-1 vs Sockers FC (5th Central/Mid-America Div)
Blues (1st) 3-0 vs Penn Fusion Soccer Academy (2nd East/Atlantic Div)
WCFC (7th) 1-2 vs Dallas Texans (3rd Central/Frontier Central Div)
Eagles (14th) 4-1 vs IMG Academy (11th East/Southeast Div)
LAGSD (4th) 1-0 vs Charlotte Soccer Academy (3rd East/Southeast Div)
LAFC Slammers (6th) 3-2 vs FC Stars (4th East/Northeast Div)
RSC (10th) 2-0 vs Indiana Fire Academy (4th Central/Mid-America Central Div)
Legends (2nd) 0-1 vs NTH Tophat (1st East/Southeast Div)
LAG (13th) 1-3 vs Weston FC (4th East/Southeast Div)

And only because this score caught my eye.....
Eclipse Select Soccer Club (2nd Central/Mid-America Central Div)   14
vs
Cedar Stars Academy (6th East/Atlantic Div)   1
OUCH!!!!!!!

And to give you an idea how some of these teams rank you have to look at the size of the conference/division.

Central Conference/Mid-America Division: 9 teams
Central Conference/Frontier Division: 9 teams

East Conference/Northeast Division: 8 teams
East Conference/Atlantic Division: 8 teams
East Conference/Southeast Division: 11 teams

West Conference/Northwest Division: 10 teams
West Conference/Southeast Division: 14 teams (our division is the largest division)

And to really look into things you'd have to look at the individual records of some of these teams. Not going that deep. Sorry.
But one example is the Legends (2nd) 0-1 vs NTH Tophat (1st) game. That team is 9-0-1.   57gf/5ga
That must've been a good game to watch!!

I'll try and keep up with tomorrow's games and post info tomorrow night.


----------



## pewpew

THAT DAMN SCHEDULE AND ALL THOSE LITTLE LINES DIVIDING THE GAME SCHEDULE!!!!
I made a mistake on 3 games and here are the corrections.

LAPFC (12th) 5-1 vs PA Classics (5th East/Atlantic Division)
Albion (9th) 1-1 vs Real Colorado (4th Central/Frontier Division)
Pats (11th) 1-1 vs Midwest United FC (8th Central/Mid-America Division)

Totally different teams. 

Sorry for the confusion!!


----------



## Josep

I heard about that Eclipse club.  A buddy says they had olders there singing and chanting after every goal, and running up and down the sidelines.  They Would even chant and cheer during corner kicks.  Apparently very obnoxious.


----------



## G03_SD

Watched part of the Surf game streamed on Youtube. They looked good.


----------



## tugs

I'm sure the scouts loved seeing that behavior on the sideline....knuckleheads


----------



## Justafan

Josep said:


> I heard about that Eclipse club.  A buddy says they had olders there singing and chanting after every goal, and running up and down the sidelines.  They Would even chant and cheer during corner kicks.  Apparently very obnoxious.


At this age and level, you gotta be kidding me.


----------



## outside!

G03_SD said:


> Watched part of the Surf game streamed on Youtube. They looked good.


Where did you find the streaming link?


----------



## tugs

on DA website, facebook (surf soccer) or youtube


----------



## outside!

Thanks, after some digging I found it. USYS website is very clunky. Kind of odd that they are only livestreaming six games. They do more than that for the National Championships.


----------



## Arnie3

The Legends vs Tophat was a great game although our girls lost 0-1.   We had over 80 colleges watch the entire game.  

Day 2 was also a lot of fun too.  Legends 03 defeated Fury 3-1.  We had another 60 or so scouts.

Hard to retrieve soccer balls that went into the fenced in areas next to/between the fields...gators!!


----------



## Simisoccerfan

This event is crazy. Over 60 scouts at our game. Who’s who of D1 schools.  We are new to this and have never seen the like of this before.  Poor moms were working up a sweat passing at team brochures.


----------



## Zerodenero

Simisoccerfan said:


> This event is crazy. Over 60 scouts at our game. Who’s who of D1 schools.  We are new to this and have never seen the like of this before.  Poor moms were working up a sweat passing at team brochures.


Simi- it's Not crazy, it's  reality. Each and every drop of sweat from those poor moms is well worth it when those school scouts (coaches) tell your girls/DD....."Susie....we would like you to be part of our program".

Best of luck to you/your DD, it is a tremendous opportunity and if she/you navigate it effectively, it can change the tragectory of her future.

Truth.


----------



## Livinthedream

Good first day for Beach...all three Divisions looked good. A little surprised that the U18/19's dismantled FC Stars 9-0...Ouch. Our Coaches count was 29 D1 Coaches, 3 D2 and 2 US Scouts...not too bad for a U18/19 age group. Still have a few girls looking to commit, so the more the better. I heard the younger age groups had double the amount of College Coaches and all DA games have US Scouts. I'm still getting over the sticker shock of DA ($$$) but at the end it's worth it...well that's what I keep telling myself every first of the month...lol.


----------



## Livinthedream

Zerodenero said:


> Simi- it's Not crazy, it's  reality. Each and every drop of sweat from those poor moms is well worth it when those school scouts (coaches) tell your girls/DD....."Susie....we would like you to be part of our program".
> 
> Best of luck to you/your DD, it is a tremendous opportunity and if she/you navigate it effectively, it can change the tragectory of her future.
> 
> Truth.


Not just Moms. Us Dads beat the bushes pretty hard during the nightmare called viewing tournaments. Totally agree with you...it's well worth every bit of the time and money you invest when Coaches tell you and your DD they would like to offer them a scholarship. The only thing that equals that feeling of pre college accomplishment is getting the email from US Soccer inviting your DD to a camp...Priceless!


----------



## LadiesMan217

Simisoccerfan said:


> This event is crazy. Over 60 scouts at our game. Who’s who of D1 schools.  We are new to this and have never seen the like of this before.  Poor moms were working up a sweat passing at team brochures.


This is the most college coaches I have seen at any event ever by far.


----------



## Josep

17-8-4 for Socal teams today (all ages).  

I heard same thing about scouts: tremendous presence.  Someone told me the West Coast - Dallas’s Texas u15 game Wednesday had 56 scouts.


----------



## Zerodenero

Livinthedream said:


> The only thing that equals that feeling of pre college accomplishment is getting the email from US Soccer inviting your DD to a camp...Priceless!


Certainly. I think the gratification of girls youth soccer can can be found by your DD defining the end game....... For some it's the US Invite. For others, it's leveraging the sport they love, to attend universities that will have a compound effect on their lives, well beyond their soccer years.

Best of luck to all the SoCal girls in FL,....This is the Golden Ticket of opportunity - Use it wisely


----------



## pewpew

DAY TWO:
Same format as yesterday..our local club/team..where they rank among 14 teams in the West Conference/Southwest Division
Game score..opponent..where they rank among their division/#teams..Conf/Div
Again in no particular order:

Beach (3rd) 2-1 vs Concorde Fire (2nd/11) East Conf/Southeast Div.
Albion (11th) 1-2 vs Oakwood SC (3rd/8) East Conf/Northeast Div.
Pats (10th) 3-2 vs Boca United FC (7th/11) East Conf/Southeast Div.
Surf (5th) 0-2 vs Solar SC (2nd/9) Central Conf/Frontier Div.
RSC (9th) 2-1 vs Sporting Blue Valley (6th/9) Central Conf/Frontier Div.
Legends (2nd) 3-1 vs FC Fury NY (2nd/8) East Conf/Northeast Div.
Eagles (14th) 4-1 vs Washington Spirit Academy (8th/8) East Conf/Atlantic Div.

I think this list is mistake-free!!


----------



## Josep

60-70 scouts at Blues game this morning.


----------



## Striker17

@Josep I have to ask- are parents under control? It seems the behavior has been so bad in SoCal lately and I wonder if the presence of college coaches calms people down? What's the vibe?


----------



## Josep

There are hardly any blues parents there.


----------



## Striker17

I didn't mean that!  I meant in general is it more golf claps or are people realizing they are also being watched ?


----------



## Arnie3

Striker17 said:


> @Josep I have to ask- are parents under control? It seems the behavior has been so bad in SoCal lately and I wonder if the presence of college coaches calms people down? What's the vibe?


It is interesting here.   The sidelines have been great.   In fact, no one else seems to have rules about which side of the field to sit on.  We are mingled together and are having nice conversations about our first year DA experience and the level of play on the field.   The vibe is positive and respectful.  Lots of excitement about the number of colleges represented. 

This may not be true for all fields, but appears to be consistent. 

Powerade has free bottled drinks and fresh fruit for the players which has been nice.  They encourage teams to take full cases or Powerade of water to ensure hydration.  This is a nice touch. 

Overall positive experience so far.


----------



## chargerfan

Arnie3 said:


> It is interesting here.   The sidelines have been great.   In fact, no one else seems to have rules about which side of the field to sit on.  We are mingled together and are having nice conversations about our first year DA experience and the level of play on the field.   The vibe is positive and respectful.  Lots of excitement about the number of colleges represented.
> 
> This may not be true for all fields, but appears to be consistent.
> 
> Powerade has free bottled drinks and fresh fruit for the players which has been nice.  They encourage teams to take full cases or Powerade of water to ensure hydration.  This is a nice touch.
> 
> Overall positive experience so far.


Why did they plan this event the week before finals? Are Girls missing this entire week of school?


----------



## LadiesMan217

Arnie3 said:


> It is interesting here.   The sidelines have been great.   In fact, no one else seems to have rules about which side of the field to sit on.  We are mingled together and are having nice conversations about our first year DA experience and the level of play on the field.   The vibe is positive and respectful.  Lots of excitement about the number of colleges represented.
> 
> This may not be true for all fields, but appears to be consistent.
> 
> Powerade has free bottled drinks and fresh fruit for the players which has been nice.  They encourage teams to take full cases or Powerade of water to ensure hydration.  This is a nice touch.
> 
> Overall positive experience so far.


The atmosphere has been great - also experiencing mingled sidelines and a lot of discussion on the sidelines. BTW - the food and drink is free to everyone not just players.


----------



## LadiesMan217

chargerfan said:


> Why did they plan this event the week before finals? Are Girls missing this entire week of school?


Yeah. Kid has been studying for finals in between practices and games out here. Girls flew out Tuesday so 4 days missed.


----------



## Livinthedream

chargerfan said:


> Why did they plan this event the week before finals? Are Girls missing this entire week of school?


I don’t think US Soccer really cares about finals, school or any other obligations. It’s just like the real world...you can’t please everyone. So those that want to be part of the experience show up ready to play with a chance of being recruited.


----------



## chargerfan

Livinthedream said:


> I don’t think US Soccer really cares about finals, school or any other obligations. It’s just like the real world...you can’t please everyone. So those that want to be part of the experience show up ready to play with a chance of being recruited.


It’s unfortunate that US Soccer doesn’t care about their players academic success.


----------



## Striker17

We knew that- that's obvious. I wouldn't expect them to actually but as a parent I am not interested in schools that would committ before Junior year anyway- going for a specific type. So as a parent although I can be happy for people getting the exposure I will be more interested in seeing the verbals that result from this showcase at the 03 level if any are of substance. I am sorry it doesn't fit the herd mentality


----------



## LadiesMan217

chargerfan said:


> It’s unfortunate that US Soccer doesn’t care about their players academic success.


Must be painful for parents who's kids academic success is hinged on missing 4 days of school.


----------



## Kicker4Life

chargerfan said:


> It’s unfortunate that US Soccer doesn’t care about their players academic success.


Why?  Isn’t that up to the player?  

Be proactive, plan with your teachers & be prepared. 

The good thing is with one game a day + a rest day there is ample time to study


----------



## Striker17

LadiesMan217 said:


> Must be painful for parents who's kids academic success is hinged on missing 4 days of school.


That's a swipe why be so defensive? It's a logical question. Some schools do not allow it plain and simple. For an 01 or 02 I get it. 03 and 04 I don't know it's not my journey. Nothing wrong with the dialogue though.
I am not swiping at anyone I am asking those of you who are going before me! I personally love these updates


----------



## Striker17

Kicker4Life said:


> Why?  Isn’t that up to the player?
> 
> Be proactive, plan with your teachers & be prepared.
> 
> The good thing is with one game a day + a rest day there is ample time to study


They aren't adults gentle reminder. 
Again there are private schools that are very strict with abscence guidelines for college id camps.
Why does everyone have to take it down to an ignorant level around here when someone disagrees with you rather than being kind?


----------



## chargerfan

LadiesMan217 said:


> Must be painful for parents who's kids academic success is hinged on missing 4 days of school.


When your kid is taking AP classes, 4 days off is brutal.


----------



## mbeach

Isn't "sour grapes" an expression that goes well with some of these comments? I'm not sure, I am not an English native speaker so I'm always in doubt. I think that "living in the ivory tower", and pretending to be in "higher moral ground"  fit them pretty well too ... I love it when some parents know better than me what to do with my children.


----------



## chargerfan

mbeach said:


> Isn't "sour grapes" an expression that goes well with some of these comments? I'm not sure, I am not an English native speaker so I'm always in doubt. I think that "living in the ivory tower", and pretending to be in "higher moral ground"  fit them pretty well too ... I love it when some parents know better than me what to do with my children.



Nobody said that. Carry on.


----------



## outside!

LadiesMan217 said:


> This is the most college coaches I have seen at any event ever by far.


That is a great turnout.


Striker17 said:


> They aren't adults gentle reminder.
> Again there are private schools that are very strict with abscence guidelines for college id camps.
> Why does everyone have to take it down to an ignorant level around here when someone disagrees with you rather than being kind?


Over the years we have given up on trying to work with the teachers in advance, except for a select few that are organized, reasonable humans. Public schools are in no way interested in allowing absences for athletics since every day a student misses school means about $50.00 less for the school. We just call in sick everyday now.

The most college coaches I ever saw at one of DD's game was at a scrimmage between Carlsbad and Legends on the Friday before Surf Cup. There were over 80 coaches on the sideline for one game.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Striker17 said:


> They aren't adults gentle reminder.
> Again there are private schools that are very strict with abscence guidelines for college id camps.
> Why does everyone have to take it down to an ignorant level around here when someone disagrees with you rather than being kind?


What statement was ignorant and unkind?  Everyone’s situation is different and I know several girls who didn’t make the trip for those reasons which created opportunities for DPL and/or Younger girls to get the invite.  It is up to the kid/family to make decisions that work for them.


----------



## Zerodenero

Striker17 said:


> We knew that- that's obvious. I wouldn't expect them to actually but as a parent I am not interested in schools that would committ before Junior year anyway- going for a specific type. So as a parent although I can be happy for people getting the exposure I will be more interested in seeing the verbals that result from this showcase at the 03 level if any are of substance. I am sorry it doesn't fit the herd mentality


To each their own. It used to be just power 5 schools who recruited pre-Jr Year. But do know things have changed. Elite academic schools like Harvard, Yale and Princetons of the world, are all sourcing talent  and committing to kids before your Jr year benchmark.

But don't take my word for it, look it up, it's all there.


----------



## Livinthedream

Striker17 said:


> We knew that- that's obvious. I wouldn't expect them to actually but as a parent I am not interested in schools that would committ before Junior year anyway- going for a specific type. So as a parent although I can be happy for people getting the exposure I will be more interested in seeing the verbals that result from this showcase at the 03 level if any are of substance. I am sorry it doesn't fit the herd mentality


So if a Power 5 School (Pac12, Big12, SEC...) or any D1 for that matter, offered your DD a roster spot with $$ after her sophomore year, would you take it? Or would you really tell them “NO” come back after her Junior year...lol. You definitely haven’t started the recruiting process or have a daughter being actively pursued. 

Hopefully every player in Orlando has the grades to get recruited, and has a good understanding with their High Schools in regards to assignments. A lot of schools offer independent study whenever a student is gone for an entire week of school.


----------



## chargerfan

Kicker4Life said:


> What statement was ignorant and unkind?  Everyone’s situation is different and I know several girls who didn’t make the trip for those reasons which created opportunities for DPL and/or Younger girls to get the invite.  It is up to the kid/family to make decisions that work for them.


I wasn’t placing blame on the parents, but on US Soccer. Why couldn’t this have been held during holiday break so they weren’t asking families to make that decision. The large majority of girls are there in hopes of a college scholarship, so why are they making it harder for them to finish off the semester strong academically? We have missed a couple of days of school for soccer, but my dd is still in middle school. I’m not sure I would have allowed that if she were in high school. It’s too bad the powers that be put parents in that position.


----------



## HardcoreCurious

Any news from Director Of Coaching meeting? Will U13 Girl DA start next season?


----------



## Kicker4Life

chargerfan said:


> I wasn’t placing blame on the parents, but on US Soccer. Why couldn’t this have been held during holiday break so they weren’t asking families to make that decision. The large majority of girls are there in hopes of a college scholarship, so why are they making it harder for them to finish off the semester strong academically? We have missed a couple of days of school for soccer, but my dd is still in middle school. I’m not sure I would have allowed that if she were in high school. It’s too bad the powers that be put parents in that position.


Unfortunately, everyone would probably complain that it was too expensive to travel over the Holiday week and that soccer was ruining their Holiday plans. It’s a lose/lose situation.


----------



## Dos Equis

chargerfan said:


> I wasn’t placing blame on the parents, but on US Soccer. Why couldn’t this have been held during holiday break so they weren’t asking families to make that decision. The large majority of girls are there in hopes of a college scholarship, so why are they making it harder for them to finish off the semester strong academically? We have missed a couple of days of school for soccer, but my dd is still in middle school. I’m not sure I would have allowed that if she were in high school. It’s too bad the powers that be put parents in that position.


NCAA passed a rule this year on girls soccer side — no recruiting allowed between mid-December and start of second week of January.  So none of those coaches can go to a holiday tournament anymore. 

Be careful what you ask for, as US Soccer could do it.


----------



## Striker17

Livinthedream said:


> So if a Power 5 School (Pac12, Big12, SEC...) or any D1 for that matter, offered your DD a roster spot with $$ after her sophomore year, would you take it? Or would you really tell them “NO” come back after her Junior year...lol. You definitely haven’t started the recruiting process or have a daughter being actively pursued.
> 
> Hopefully every player in Orlando has the grades to get recruited, and has a good understanding with their High Schools in regards to assignments. A lot of schools offer independent study whenever a student is gone for an entire week of school.


Again you sound like a Buffoon. Here you are swiping away and don't realize how ignorant you sound and how little you know. 
I am not going to take a swipe back at you and what you define as a successful college. 
Not outing myself but I can assure you my daughter has been In front of college coaches in the last two weeks that know her name. Carry on ..


----------



## Striker17

Ignore activated by the way- do your research before you insult people next time


----------



## Striker17

@chargerfan I win the bet.  I love how people here when they get challenged attack a kid. No class and this time no intelligence either


----------



## Livinthedream

chargerfan said:


> I wasn’t placing blame on the parents, but on US Soccer. Why couldn’t this have been held during holiday break so they weren’t asking families to make that decision. The large majority of girls are there in hopes of a college scholarship, so why are they making it harder for them to finish off the semester strong academically? We have missed a couple of days of school for soccer, but my dd is still in middle school. I’m not sure I would have allowed that if she were in high school. It’s too bad the powers that be put parents in that position.


Totally hear you...but at the end of the day it comes down to whatever works for US Soccer. It’s better that these young athletes get used to how the real world works. When they get to College they will have road trips/away games during exams and finals. Mommy and Daddy won’t be there to talk to their instructors about academic overload. 

Someday they will go out in the work force and realize that the world doesn’t evolve around them. Parents still have options...they can opt out of DA, play high school, play DPL or another League, and take there chances at a college ID camp. I bet every kid at the DA Showcase is there with with the blessing of their schools and Parents.


----------



## MarkM

chargerfan said:


> I wasn’t placing blame on the parents, but on US Soccer. Why couldn’t this have been held during holiday break so they weren’t asking families to make that decision. The large majority of girls are there in hopes of a college scholarship, so why are they making it harder for them to finish off the semester strong academically? We have missed a couple of days of school for soccer, but my dd is still in middle school. I’m not sure I would have allowed that if she were in high school. It’s too bad the powers that be put parents in that position.


https://unitedsoccercoaches.org/web/web/News/Articles/June_2017/NCAA_establishes_recruiting_dead_period_in_Division_I_women_s_soccer.aspx


----------



## Lambchop

LadiesMan217 said:


> This is the most college coaches I have seen at any event ever by far.


We had 65 D1 coaches at our game this morning!


----------



## Lambchop

Striker17 said:


> @Josep I have to ask- are parents under control? It seems the behavior has been so bad in SoCal lately and I wonder if the presence of college coaches calms people down? What's the vibe?


Behavior very good, girls seemed a little stressed.


----------



## chargerfan

Striker17 said:


> @chargerfan I win the bet.  I love how people here when they get challenged attack a kid. No class and this time no intelligence either


Attack a kid, or call you jealous!


----------



## Livinthedream

Striker17 said:


> Again you sound like a Buffoon. Here you are swiping away and don't realize how ignorant you sound and how little you know.
> I am not going to take a swipe back at you and what you define as a successful college.
> Not outing myself but I can assure you my daughter has been In front of college coaches in the last two weeks that know her name. Carry on ..


Don’t take it personal, I wasn’t slamming you or your DD...just trying to keep it real. Players are already getting offers from the 2021 graduating class. My DD had offers after her sophomore year and accepted the school that had her major and fit most of the check marks on her list. I don’t think I ever called you a name so let’s not go in that direction. Good luck to your DD but I don’t think you should be commenting about the DA Showcase if your DD doesn’t play on a DA Team...now you can go away.


----------



## Striker17

Zerodenero said:


> To each their own. It used to be just power 5 schools who recruited pre-Jr Year. But do know things have changed. Elite academic schools like Harvard, Yale and Princetons of the world, are all sourcing talent  and committing to kids before your Jr year benchmark.
> 
> But don't take my word for it, look it up, it's all there.


Well aware. I know you know it intimately as well. They are placed in a list but  doesn't change the likely letter. For the record I respect your opinion and credibility greatly!


----------



## Lambchop

LadiesMan217 said:


> Must be painful for parents who's kids academic success is hinged on missing 4 days of school.





Livinthedream said:


> Totally hear you...but at the end of the day it comes down to whatever works for US Soccer. It’s better that these young athletes get used to how the real world works. When they get to College they will have road trips/away games during exams and finals. Mommy and Daddy won’t be there to talk to their instructors about academic overload.
> 
> Someday they will go out in the work force and realize that the world doesn’t evolve around them. Parents still have options...they can opt out of DA, play high school, play DPL or another League, and take there chances at a college ID camp. I bet every kid at the DA Showcase is there with with the blessing of their schools and Parents.


Actually, some colleges make accommodations for their athletes.


----------



## Lambchop

outside! said:


> That is a great turnout.
> 
> Over the years we have given up on trying to work with the teachers in advance, except for a select few that are organized, reasonable humans. Public schools are in no way interested in allowing absences for athletics since every day a student misses school means about $50.00 less for the school. We just call in sick everyday now.
> 
> The most college coaches I ever saw at one of DD's game was at a scrimmage between Carlsbad and Legends on the Friday before Surf Cup. There were over 80 coaches on the sideline for one game.


Point of information only, in California it does not matter the reason for the absence, the school looses money if a student is absent, unless they do an independent study contract which needs to be for a minimum of five days.  By the end of April or middle of May the schools have received their maximum ADA so if a student is absent they don't loose money at that point, they don't want anyone to know that though.  Bottom line, students do need to keep absences to a minimum for their own academic success.  High school is more complicated with the homework, classwork all being important to a students success and future.


----------



## Striker17

outside! said:


> That is a great turnout.
> 
> Over the years we have given up on trying to work with the teachers in advance, except for a select few that are organized, reasonable humans. Public schools are in no way interested in allowing absences for athletics since every day a student misses school means about $50.00 less for the school. We just call in sick everyday now.
> 
> The most college coaches I ever saw at one of DD's game was at a scrimmage between Carlsbad and Legends on the Friday before Surf Cup. There were over 80 coaches on the sideline for one game.


Good info. I saw the DA abscence waiver Online. I think your strategy is a lot better. Thanks for the useful information about it. We have the same issues even with one day abscenses for other pursuits so I was suprised to hear no one else had that issue.


----------



## chargerfan

Striker17 said:


> Good info. I saw the DA abscence waiver Online. I think your strategy is a lot better. Thanks for the useful information about it. We have the same issues even with one day abscenses for other pursuits so I was suprised to hear no one else had that issue.


This might be bad karma but I have also used the “family emergency” excuse.


----------



## Livinthedream

Striker17 said:


> Well aware. I know you know it intimately as well. They are placed in a list but  doesn't change the likely letter. For the record I respect your opinion and credibility greatly!


----------



## Lambchop

Livinthedream said:


> I don’t think US Soccer really cares about finals, school or any other obligations. It’s just like the real world...you can’t please everyone. So those that want to be part of the experience show up ready to play with a chance of being recruited.


Like the "real world" maybe US soccer can flip the showcase time with the boys, that would have been a better time in terms of finals. Flip it every year to be fair.


----------



## chargerfan

Livinthedream said:


> Don’t take it personal, I wasn’t slamming you or your DD...just trying to keep it real. Players are already getting offers from the 2021 graduating class. My DD had offers after her sophomore year and accepted the school that had her major and fit most of the check marks on her list. I don’t think I ever called you a name so let’s not go in that direction. Good luck to your DD but I don’t think you should be commenting about the DA Showcase if your DD doesn’t play on a DA Team...now you can go away.


I believe her DD does play DA. Very smart kid as well. I don’t think they are looking at the same type of school many others are.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Striker17 said:


> @chargerfan I win the bet.  I love how people here when they get challenged attack a kid. No class and this time no intelligence either


Um....how did LTD attack your kid?  Did I miss something?  I read it as an assumption that your DD hasn’t started the recruiting process based on age.

But, why does everyone everyone have to take it down to an ignorant level when someone disagrees with you and not be kind?  “you sound like a BAFOON”. - practice what you preach - gentle reminder

Nice to hear Albion ‘04’s are getting a lot of visibility to College Coaches!  It’s a good program with a bright future.


----------



## Striker17

Again kicker you have no idea. I expect this from you you don't know me or my dd! Another block tired of this silliness with no knowledge of facts


----------



## chargerfan

Kicker4Life said:


> Um....how did LTD attack your kid?  Did I miss something?  I read it as an assumption that your DD hasn’t started the recruiting process based on age.
> 
> But, why does everyone everyone have to take it down to an ignorant level when someone disagrees with you and not be kind?  “you sound like a BAFOON”. - practice what you preach - gentle reminder
> 
> Nice to hear Albion ‘04’s are getting a lot of visibility to College Coaches!  It’s a good program with a bright future.


Her DD is not at Albion. 

Are there 04s at the showcase this week?


----------



## Kicker4Life

chargerfan said:


> Her DD is not at Albion.
> 
> Are there 04s at the showcase this week?


Yes....playing up with the ‘03’s and above.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Striker17 said:


> Again kicker you have no idea. I expect this from you you don't know me or my dd! Another block tired of this silliness with no knowledge of facts


No, you just want to keep anonymous for some reason.


----------



## Zerodenero

Livinthedream said:


> So if a Power 5 School (Pac12, Big12, SEC...) or any D1 for that matter, offered your DD a roster spot with $$ after her sophomore year, would you take it? Or would you really tell them “NO” come back after her Junior year...lol.


I remember when the process started for our DD. The wifey/I discussed w/our dd that a decision/commitment would not be made until after she completed her sophomore year of HS....no matter what carrot anyone dangled in front of her.

Well, that all went out the window when the school of her dreams rolled out the red carpet, made her feel at home and that they would path her once she committed. 

So I guess my point is you never know. This is a really cool part of the journey for your girls. Often, what you initially think/consider, changes as different opportunities arise.


----------



## Zerodenero

Striker17 said:


> Well aware. I know you know it intimately as well. They are placed in a list but  doesn't change the likely letter. For the record I respect your opinion and credibility greatly!


Shucks.....I'm just a squirrel in the world trying to get a nut.   

Best of luck to you/your dd.


----------



## Monkey

chargerfan said:


> When your kid is taking AP classes, 4 days off is brutal.


Even worse is AP classes with a lab like Chemistry that is graded on the curve.  In 4 days, a student might have a quiz, a lab, homework and a test, especially the week or two before winter break when teachers usually slam kids with work.  It is up to the teacher whether a soccer trip is an excused absent or not.  And if not excused, they don't have to let you make it up.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

My dd is a junior doing the IB program.  She essentially has 6 AP level classes and my guess she will do fine even after missing school for this event.


----------



## Lambchop

Monkey said:


> Even worse is AP classes with a lab like Chemistry that is graded on the curve.  In 4 days, a student might have a quiz, a lab, homework and a test, especially the week or two before winter break when teachers usually slam kids with work.  It is up to the teacher whether a soccer trip is an excused absent or not.  And if not excused, they don't have to let you make it up.


They have to let you make it up if you have an independent student contract (must be at least 5 days or more), it is the law.  You can fight it at the school district if necessary!


----------



## chargerfan

Simisoccerfan said:


> My dd is a junior doing the IB program.  She essentially has 6 AP level classes and my guess she will do fine even after missing school for this event.


Smart girl! Sweet!


----------



## smellycleats

Zerodenero said:


> Simi- it's Not crazy, it's  reality. Each and every drop of sweat from those poor moms is well worth it when those school scouts (coaches) tell your girls/DD....."Susie....we would like you to be part of our program".
> 
> Best of luck to you/your DD, it is a tremendous opportunity and if she/you navigate it effectively, it can change the tragectory of her future.
> 
> Truth.


Just for the sake of argument, let’s say little Susie has excellent grades and can get into the college of her choice. Let’s say little Susie’s family has been saving for her education. How will it benefit little Susie to play college soccer in that scenario? Will it change the trajectory of her future? Honestly curious about your thoughts. My husband played college football. He would rather the kids focus on being full time students rather than be full time athletes who are also students.

Ok, I’m gonna brace myself now for the onslaught.


----------



## Kicker4Life

smellycleats said:


> Just for the sake of argument, let’s say little Susie has excellent grades and can get into the college of her choice. Let’s say little Susie’s family has been saving for her education. How will it benefit little Susie to play college soccer in that scenario? Will it change the trajectory of her future? Honestly curious about your thoughts. My husband played college football. He would rather the kids focus on being full time students rather than be full time athletes who are also students.
> 
> Ok, I’m gonna brace myself now for the onslaught.


I guess it all depends on why little Susie plays the game.


----------



## Arnie3

Choose to play D3 at an amazing school and get the best of both worlds. Travel is less impactful to the student. There are some great D3 schools for with very competitive sports programs.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

smellycleats said:


> Just for the sake of argument, let’s say little Susie has excellent grades and can get into the college of her choice. Let’s say little Susie’s family has been saving for her education. How will it benefit little Susie to play college soccer in that scenario? Will it change the trajectory of her future? Honestly curious about your thoughts. My husband played college football. He would rather the kids focus on being full time students rather than be full time athletes who are also students.
> 
> Ok, I’m gonna brace myself now for the onslaught.


I venture to say your husband would not be the man he is without the experiences he has had in his life and that includes playing college football.  The benefits of being part of a team, the work that it takes to develop your skills, the time spent practicing, competing all have life long benefits and carry over into your life.  My dd has excellent grades and we can afford college.  Still if she wants to play in college I think the benefits she will receive will last a life time.


----------



## Livinthedream

smellycleats said:


> Just for the sake of argument, let’s say little Susie has excellent grades and can get into the college of her choice. Let’s say little Susie’s family has been saving for her education. How will it benefit little Susie to play college soccer in that scenario? Will it change the trajectory of her future? Honestly curious about your thoughts. My husband played college football. He would rather the kids focus on being full time students rather than be full time athletes who are also students.
> 
> Ok, I’m gonna brace myself now for the onslaught.


First of all...does little Susie even want to play soccer? If your kid is at the top of her game and wants to go to Stanford, she has a better chance of getting into the school of her choice as a recruited athlete. Heck Stanford might even give Susie some $$... then you and your husband can get that motor home you've always wanted and travel around the Pac-12 watching her play. Don't know if it will change her future...but yours just got brighter...lol.


----------



## Zerodenero

smellycleats said:


> Just for the sake of argument, let’s say little Susie has excellent grades and can get into the college of her choice. Let’s say little Susie’s family has been saving for her education. How will it benefit little Susie to play college soccer in that scenario? Will it change the trajectory of her future? Honestly curious about your thoughts. My husband played college football. He would rather the kids focus on being full time students rather than be full time athletes who are also students.
> 
> Ok, I’m gonna brace myself now for the onslaught.


No onslaught coming your way....at least not from from me. To that, I can only share what ive learned, having gone thru the process, as a parent who's DD was recruited, committed and accepted to play soccer at a Big 3 Ivy (Harvard/Yale/Princeton)

Like your hubby, I've been fortunate to come from a  family, really big (physical size & amount) family of American football players who have had the opportunity to play D1 college & in the league (NFL). So from that perspective, the fact that your husband Played ball is great in that your kid has likely benifitted from size, strength or speed.

But when you say "college of choice".....You've got to realize how difficult it is to be accepted by many top universities without having what's called a "hook".

Many parents perceive that if their kid gets good grades, takes this AP, that IB/Honors courses etc, they'll go to any school they want - WRONG. Go look at acceptance rates at top universities (Stanford/Duke/ND, UCLA/Cal and many other NE schools)...extremely low. It is all about having good grades, of meaningful content AND something that what makes your kid unique is what gets your kid into her "College of choice".

In terms of college savings, that's great and prudent as a forward planning parent. But unless you have wealth (not savings, wealth) to contribute enough to build new campus buildings, with your last name on it, it's not enough to pay your way, into her "college of choice".

And lastly, when it comes to top tier academic schools, including phenomenal D3's like MIT/Johns Hopkins/Cal-Tech/Carnegie Mellon and many many more, if soccer is too much of a burden to juggle with the academic load, they can always stop, still attend/graduate from these elite universities because there aren't "athletic based scholarships".

Which is why I commonly Recommend that kids/parents to start with the end on mind, formulate the plan, leverage the game they love/enjoy playing as means of entrance to doors that without, would not have been.

Good luck, to you, your DD, and her journey


----------



## Livinthedream

All kidding aside...start the recruiting process early...Freshman year is early enough. Go to viewing tournaments, ID Camps, and ask questions from parents who actually have kids playing at all different levels. D1 is a ruthless business not suited for everyone. D2 and NAIA are a little more lax. D3 doesn't offer athletic funding but does offer financial and academic aid. Obviously the level of soccer will be different. If your DD is looking for academics, soccer with a lower amount of travel and stress...then NAIA or D3 could be their calling. Either way a kid that really wants to continue will find where they belong.


----------



## Zerodenero

smellycleats said:


> Just for the sake of argument, let’s say little Susie has excellent grades and can get into the college of her choice. Let’s say little Susie’s family has been saving for her education. How will it benefit little Susie to play college soccer in that scenario? Will it change the trajectory of her future? Honestly curious about your thoughts. My husband played college football. He would rather the kids focus on being full time students rather than be full time athletes who are also students.
> 
> Ok, I’m gonna brace myself now for the onslaught.


Cleats - I just want to clarify "trajectory" of her future. 

One of the many great things about this country is that there is an abundant amount of college options. If her "_college of her choice is_" is a local, Cal-State school....that is a good, close, affordable option. But girls soccer provides a unique opportunity to jump into the Toll Lane entrance, to get into the nations top universities........Ask yourself, would attending a top-tier university change your dd's future trajectory?.....Would it be beneficial, potentially life changing, if your DD could participate, engage, collaborate with students who often lead/revolutionize/create products/ideas that have a meaningful impact on how we live, what we consume and how we think?

If your DD is being recruited, the Trajectory of her future is here......the real questions is how will you guide her


----------



## smellycleats

Livinthedream said:


> All kidding aside...start the recruiting process early...Freshman year is early enough. Go to viewing tournaments, ID Camps, and ask questions from parents who actually have kids playing at all different levels. D1 is a ruthless business not suited for everyone. D2 and NAIA are a little more lax. D3 doesn't offer athletic funding but does offer financial and academic aid. Obviously the level of soccer will be different. If your DD is looking for academics, soccer with a lower amount of travel and stress...then NAIA or D3 could be their calling. Either way a kid that really wants to continue will find where they belong.


I asked an honest question...and I got  honest and thoughtful answers. Than you!
Zerodenero, I hear you. Sometimes grades, test scores and extracurriculars aren’t enough. Soccer could help her get into a school she might not have gotten in to.  And to answer the question “why does she play?”  She plays because she loves it, not because she needs to in order to go to college. I am grateful for that. 
 My husband played football while pursuing an engineering degree at an  Ivy League school.  He is a good man and I have no doubt the experience of playing football contributed to the man he is today.  These are all points that I have made to my husband when we debate the value of our kids playing college athletics. I think we have a stronger argument. We win-he loses.


----------



## Zerodenero

smellycleats said:


> I asked an honest question...and I got  honest and thoughtful answers. Than you!
> Zerodenero, I hear you. Sometimes grades, test scores and extracurriculars aren’t enough. Soccer could help her get into a school she might not have gotten in to.  And to answer the question “why does she play?”  She plays because she loves it, not because she needs to in order to go to college. I am grateful for that.
> My husband played football while pursuing an engineering degree at an  Ivy League school.  He is a good man and I have no doubt the experience of playing football contributed to the man he is today.  These are all points that I have made to my husband when we debate the value of our kids playing college athletics. I think we have a stronger argument. We win-he loses.


Ok- Big factor of missing info was that your kid would be a legacy student...or student-athlete. Which as your hubby knows, does make a difference. Still, her odds are much higher if she is playing in front of platoons of coaches at this weekends FL showcase or others like it.


----------



## Kicker4Life

smellycleats said:


> I asked an honest question...and I got  honest and thoughtful answers. Than you!
> Zerodenero, I hear you. Sometimes grades, test scores and extracurriculars aren’t enough. Soccer could help her get into a school she might not have gotten in to.  And to answer the question “why does she play?”  She plays because she loves it, not because she needs to in order to go to college. I am grateful for that.
> My husband played football while pursuing an engineering degree at an  Ivy League school.  He is a good man and I have no doubt the experience of playing football contributed to the man he is today.  These are all points that I have made to my husband when we debate the value of our kids playing college athletics. I think we have a stronger argument. We win-he loses.


If she plays the game because she loves it, the game can and will change her trajectory in life.  I’m not saying she will go on to play professionally or on the USWNT, but as it has been said, the friendships, memories and life lessons are priceless.

Sounds like you all are on the right path and have the right mindset.  Congratulations.


----------



## smellycleats

Arnie3 said:


> Choose to play D3 at an amazing school and get the best of both worlds. Travel is less impactful to the student. There are some great D3 schools for with very competitive sports programs.


If I cross reference that with veterinary medicine I wonder which schools would be on my list?


----------



## Keepermom2

HardcoreCurious said:


> Any news from Director Of Coaching meeting? Will U13 Girl DA start next season?


Bueller?  Bueller?  Somebody has to have some info.


----------



## Josep

Didn’t finalIze anything.  

What a shame it would be for this kids under current DA rules, which there won’t be any change.   06s playing by the sub rules would damage a lot of kids.


----------



## pewpew

Ok people. I fell behind on the updates but here they are. Many of the clubs/teams had slight changes in rankings over the course of the weekend.
Didn't dig deep enough to see the changes but if you look at the first day games vs fri/sat games you'll notice slight changes for some.

FRIDAY:
LAFC Slammers (3rd) 2-2 vs Sky Blue NYSC (5th/8-East Conf/Northeast Div)
LAG (13th) 1-2 vs Cedar Stars Academy (5th/8-East Conf/Atlantic Div)
LAPFC (12th) 1-1 vs West Florida Flames (8th/11-East Conf/Southeast Div)
LAGSD (4th) 5-1 vs New York City FC (1st/8-East Conf/Northeast Div)
Blues (1st) 5-1 vs Sockers FC (7th/9-Central Conf/Mid-America Div)
WCFC (7th) 2-3 vs Charlotte Soccer Academy (2nd/11-East Conf/Southeast Div)

SATURDAY:
Beach (3rd) 2-0 vs Orlando Pride (6th/11-East Conf/Southeast Div)
Eagles (14th) 2-1 vs FC Kansas City (9th/9-Central Conf/Frontier Div)
LAFC Slammers (+3rd/6) 1-2 vs Eclipse Select Soccer Club (2nd/9-Central Conf/Mid-America Div)
Pats (+10th/11) 2-0 vs Long Island SC (8th/8-East Conf/Northeast Div)
LAPFC (12th) 0-5 vs Midwest United FC (8th/9-Central Conf/Mid-America Div)
Legends (2nd) 1-0 vs Sky Blue (1st/8-East Conf/Atlantic Div)
Blues (1st) 0-1 vs Solar Soccer Club (2nd/9-Central Conf/Frontier Div)
LAG (13th) 3-0 vs Virginia Development Academy (4th/8-East Conf/Atlantic Div)
LAGSD (4th) 1-1 vs Michigan Hawks (1st/9-Central Conf/Mid-America Div)
Surf (5th) 2-0 vs Penn Fusion Soccer Academy (2nd/8-East Conf/Atlantic Div)
RSC (+9th/10) 0-1 vs FC Virginia (3rd/8-East Conf/Atlantic Div)
Albion (-11th/9) 4-1 vs Sporting Blue Valley (6th/9-Central Conf/Frontier Div)
WCFC (7th) 1-0 vs Nationals (6th/9-Central Conf/Mid-America Div)

4 of our SoCal teams had their final rank change from where they WERE in RED on Day 1.


----------



## SimpleSoccer

pewpew said:


> Ok people. I fell behind on the updates but here they are. Many of the clubs/teams had slight changes in rankings over the course of the weekend.
> Didn't dig deep enough to see the changes but if you look at the first day games vs fri/sat games you'll notice slight changes for some.
> 
> FRIDAY:
> LAFC Slammers (3rd) 2-2 vs Sky Blue NYSC (5th/8-East Conf/Northeast Div)
> LAG (13th) 1-2 vs Cedar Stars Academy (5th/8-East Conf/Atlantic Div)
> LAPFC (12th) 1-1 vs West Florida Flames (8th/11-East Conf/Southeast Div)
> LAGSD (4th) 5-1 vs New York City FC (1st/8-East Conf/Northeast Div)
> Blues (1st) 5-1 vs Sockers FC (7th/9-Central Conf/Mid-America Div)
> WCFC (7th) 2-3 vs Charlotte Soccer Academy (2nd/11-East Conf/Southeast Div)
> 
> SATURDAY:
> Beach (3rd) 2-0 vs Orlando Pride (6th/11-East Conf/Southeast Div)
> Eagles (14th) 2-1 vs FC Kansas City (9th/9-Central Conf/Frontier Div)
> LAFC Slammers (+3rd/6) 1-2 vs Eclipse Select Soccer Club (2nd/9-Central Conf/Mid-America Div)
> Pats (+10th/11) 2-0 vs Long Island SC (8th/8-East Conf/Northeast Div)
> LAPFC (12th) 0-5 vs Midwest United FC (8th/9-Central Conf/Mid-America Div)
> Legends (2nd) 1-0 vs Sky Blue (1st/8-East Conf/Atlantic Div)
> Blues (1st) 0-1 vs Solar Soccer Club (2nd/9-Central Conf/Frontier Div)
> LAG (13th) 3-0 vs Virginia Development Academy (4th/8-East Conf/Atlantic Div)
> LAGSD (4th) 1-1 vs Michigan Hawks (1st/9-Central Conf/Mid-America Div)
> Surf (5th) 2-0 vs Penn Fusion Soccer Academy (2nd/8-East Conf/Atlantic Div)
> RSC (+9th/10) 0-1 vs FC Virginia (3rd/8-East Conf/Atlantic Div)
> Albion (-11th/9) 4-1 vs Sporting Blue Valley (6th/9-Central Conf/Frontier Div)
> WCFC (7th) 1-0 vs Nationals (6th/9-Central Conf/Mid-America Div)
> 
> 4 of our SoCal teams had their final rank change from where they WERE in RED on Day 1.


Great work tracking all the scores @pewpew but I’m not sure your final league rankings are correct. Here’s the link to the DA standings on the website http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/league/standings.php?leagueId=MTAwOA==


----------



## Josep

Some of the matchups were head scratchers.  Some teams got a pass.  In the 03s, I don’t believe Beach played a single playoff team, whereas clubs below them had higher ranked teams.


----------



## pewpew

SimpleSoccer said:


> Great work tracking all the scores @pewpew but I’m not sure your final league rankings are correct. Here’s the link to the DA standings on the website http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/league/standings.php?leagueId=MTAwOA==


That's quite possibly true. My figures were based solely on where those teams were at in the standings on the DA Standings Tab when I wrote the numbers all down.
For example. I see LAFC Slammers changed in their rankings.


----------



## mbeach

Josep said:


> Some of the matchups were head scratchers.  Some teams got a pass.  In the 03s, I don’t believe Beach played a single playoff team, whereas clubs below them had higher ranked teams.


Your believes do not match reality, Josep. Beach 03 played Concorde and Cincinnati, both of them were in second position of their brackets before the showcase. Today they are playoff #10 and #15.


----------



## Josep

mbeach said:


> Your believes do not match reality, Josep. Beach 03 played Concorde and Cincinnati, both of them were in second position of their brackets before the showcase. Today they are playoff #10 and #15.


I stand corrected. Perhaps it was another club that got an easy pass, and I’m mistaking for Beach.  There were some bad matchups out there.  Good/Bad to count in standing for some clubs.


----------



## full90

My experience, which is completely anecdotal: I played at a Big 5 great academic school, later worked in athletics in small private, junior college, state school, and large private academic elite (not as a coach). So I have a limited perspective, but have seen a lot. 

Yes, a great school can be a springboard to a good career. But it is 75% kid, 25% school. I've seen kids go from junior college to CEO level. And kids at "the best" schools work dead end jobs. It's really where your kid has a good fit, feels comfortable to put themselves out there, fail, try again and succeed and learn to rinse/repeat that for life. 

A great, super smart, motivated kid can flail at an IVY or feel lost at a UC. That same kid can thrive at a Cal Poly Pomona and launch themselves into grad school and beyond. The goal shouldn't be giving them the best name/ranked school, but finding the right fit for them. Seriously, I've seen wise families turn down Ivy's for a state school and it's been the best choice for their daughter (who is now the #2 at a skyrocketing west coast company). 

Find the best fit for your kid. Sometimes the higher-ranked, pressure-cooker environment is TERRIBLE for the type A, driven, go-getter kids and sometimes is an awesome environment for the laid back, easy going kid. Weird huh? 

All this to say it's not Harvard>Cal>Long Beach>whatever. Find the best fit and let your kid guide that process. If they come home from their visit to state u and LOVE it, don't tsk tsk under your breath that it isn't the private school you've been hoping for/planning on.

Lastly, if your kid will be playing sports, certainly use sports to have lots of options to choose from. Soccer (or whatever) can open doors. Awesome! But choose your coach wisely. I know people say pick the school for the school's sake, and that is true, but a huge piece is the influence and guidance of the coach. I'd pick a lesser-rated university if the coach is an awesome mentor and life-giver to my kid. The graduates who have been shaped by someone challenging them, teaching them, encouraging them and believing in them are far better prepared for life than those who don't have that. I'd send my kid to a middle of the road (ranked) school with an awesome coach and team culture before I'd send them to an Ivy without sports. That's how valuable a good coach can be. 

Again, my .02 after being around a lot of colleges and seeing a ton of kids and athletes over the years. There are lots of paths and the goal is good humans. That can be accomplished lots of ways. Let's just be positive with each other and not perpetuate the illusion that Ivy trumps all, or UC trumps all, or D3 is a lesser choice or whatever. (Heck I've seen ODP STUDS forgo college soccer, head to a local state school, get a great education, play on the club team and love their college life). 

And the DA having an event the week before finals is lazy, egocentric and myopic. Shame on them.


----------



## NoGoalItAll

full90 said:


> My experience, which is completely anecdotal: I played at a Big 5 great academic school, later worked in athletics in small private, junior college, state school, and large private academic elite (not as a coach). So I have a limited perspective, but have seen a lot.
> 
> Yes, a great school can be a springboard to a good career. But it is 75% kid, 25% school. I've seen kids go from junior college to CEO level. And kids at "the best" schools work dead end jobs. It's really where your kid has a good fit, feels comfortable to put themselves out there, fail, try again and succeed and learn to rinse/repeat that for life.
> 
> A great, super smart, motivated kid can flail at an IVY or feel lost at a UC. That same kid can thrive at a Cal Poly Pomona and launch themselves into grad school and beyond. The goal shouldn't be giving them the best name/ranked school, but finding the right fit for them. Seriously, I've seen wise families turn down Ivy's for a state school and it's been the best choice for their daughter (who is now the #2 at a skyrocketing west coast company).
> 
> Find the best fit for your kid. Sometimes the higher-ranked, pressure-cooker environment is TERRIBLE for the type A, driven, go-getter kids and sometimes is an awesome environment for the laid back, easy going kid. Weird huh?
> 
> All this to say it's not Harvard>Cal>Long Beach>whatever. Find the best fit and let your kid guide that process. If they come home from their visit to state u and LOVE it, don't tsk tsk under your breath that it isn't the private school you've been hoping for/planning on.
> 
> Lastly, if your kid will be playing sports, certainly use sports to have lots of options to choose from. Soccer (or whatever) can open doors. Awesome! But choose your coach wisely. I know people say pick the school for the school's sake, and that is true, but a huge piece is the influence and guidance of the coach. I'd pick a lesser-rated university if the coach is an awesome mentor and life-giver to my kid. The graduates who have been shaped by someone challenging them, teaching them, encouraging them and believing in them are far better prepared for life than those who don't have that. I'd send my kid to a middle of the road (ranked) school with an awesome coach and team culture before I'd send them to an Ivy without sports. That's how valuable a good coach can be.
> 
> Again, my .02 after being around a lot of colleges and seeing a ton of kids and athletes over the years. There are lots of paths and the goal is good humans. That can be accomplished lots of ways. Let's just be positive with each other and not perpetuate the illusion that Ivy trumps all, or UC trumps all, or D3 is a lesser choice or whatever. (Heck I've seen ODP STUDS forgo college soccer, head to a local state school, get a great education, play on the club team and love their college life).
> 
> And the DA having an event the week before finals is lazy, egocentric and myopic. Shame on them.


Sounds like someone didn't get into an Ivy League school, but I'm not naming any names.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Zerodenero said:


> No onslaught coming your way....at least not from from me. To that, I can only share what ive learned, having gone thru the process, as a parent who's DD was recruited, committed and accepted to play soccer at a Big 3 Ivy (Harvard/Yale/Princeton)
> 
> Like your hubby, I've been fortunate to come from a  family, really big (physical size & amount) family of American football players who have had the opportunity to play D1 college & in the league (NFL). So from that perspective, the fact that your husband Played ball is great in that your kid has likely benifitted from size, strength or speed.
> 
> But when you say "college of choice".....You've got to realize how difficult it is to be accepted by many top universities without having what's called a "hook".
> 
> Many parents perceive that if their kid gets good grades, takes this AP, that IB/Honors courses etc, they'll go to any school they want - WRONG. Go look at acceptance rates at top universities (Stanford/Duke/ND, UCLA/Cal and many other NE schools)...extremely low. It is all about having good grades, of meaningful content AND something that what makes your kid unique is what gets your kid into her "College of choice".
> 
> In terms of college savings, that's great and prudent as a forward planning parent. But unless you have wealth (not savings, wealth) to contribute enough to build new campus buildings, with your last name on it, it's not enough to pay your way, into her "college of choice".
> 
> And lastly, when it comes to top tier academic schools, including phenomenal D3's like MIT/Johns Hopkins/Cal-Tech/Carnegie Mellon and many many more, if soccer is too much of a burden to juggle with the academic load, they can always stop, still attend/graduate from these elite universities because there aren't "athletic based scholarships".
> 
> Which is why I commonly Recommend that kids/parents to start with the end on mind, formulate the plan, leverage the game they love/enjoy playing as means of entrance to doors that without, would not have been.
> 
> Good luck, to you, your DD, and her journey



Sage advice as always.  The last line is the best.  It's so good that I have to restate it, "Which is why I commonly Recommend that kids/parents to start with the end on mind, formulate the plan, leverage the game they love/enjoy playing as means of entrance to doors that without, would not have been."

Great advice.  Can I be your friend ZD?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Livinthedream said:


> All kidding aside...start the recruiting process early...Freshman year is early enough. Go to viewing tournaments, ID Camps, and ask questions from parents who actually have kids playing at all different levels. D1 is a ruthless business not suited for everyone. D2 and NAIA are a little more lax. D3 doesn't offer athletic funding but does offer financial and academic aid. Obviously the level of soccer will be different. If your DD is looking for academics, soccer with a lower amount of travel and stress...then NAIA or D3 could be their calling. Either way a kid that really wants to continue will find where they belong.



So true!!


----------



## Zerodenero

MakeAPlay said:


> Sage advice as always.  The last line is the best.  It's so good that I have to restate it, "Which is why I commonly Recommend that kids/parents to start with the end on mind, formulate the plan, leverage the game they love/enjoy playing as means of entrance to doors that without, would not have been."
> 
> Great advice.  Can I be your friend ZD?


Lol....of course my wo/man. Ironically much of the intel/info of the soccer landscape initiated from you, NoGoal and several other old forum members who's kid cycled thru the process.

Like looking at "Map", before taking a road trip.....I can only add/share what we learned having driven on a different hwy


----------

